# Rabbit hunting



## Wild turkey (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm from Allegan County, SW Mi. Right now our snow is too deep for running Beagles. Any advice on State land areas with rabbit habitat. I'm not asking for locations or directions. Just state game areas with less than a foot of snow and bunny habitat. In the central or Eastern part of our state. My thoughts are if I get away from the lake I'll find less snow?? It's already the middle of February, so I don't want to miss an opportunity to turn the dogs loose. Any information would be appreciated. Even if it's nothing more than a snow depth


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm south of Lansing and if we get the snow we are supposed to tonight, the running will not be great here either


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

There's lots of state land east of gladwin off from m 61


----------



## Wild turkey (Jan 14, 2020)

I think you nailed it Reddog1
After last night the dogs are basically on holiday for the next couple weeks. Sounds like deep snow across the state 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Cotton tails don't run good in this much snow. Around here they tend to head for the nearest hole. Today would be a good day to find a track and follow it to where they are sitting.


----------

